# Dublin garage with Kerosene pump?



## heyho (29 Dec 2009)

Hi, anyone know a garage (ideally on Dublin Sthside) selling Kerosene?
We have just run out and have 2 small kids, managed to get a delivery tomorrow but we will be freezing big time until then unless we can find a garage that we can get a top up from.
The one in Monkstown (texaco) has run out.  Thanks


----------

